# Beauty of the 04



## Maxima80 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Beauty of the 04 Max*

I love my Max! 
























Just washed after stupid Ivan covered her in mud.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

**moved**

Nice ride. What size wheels are those? 18x8s?


----------



## Maxima80 (Jun 21, 2004)

Ruben said:


> **moved**
> 
> Nice ride. What size wheels are those? 18x8s?


Why yes they are, thanks. I like your Z as well.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks nice. I feel the same about my Altima. Felt better after I changed the grille.  Any plans in the future for changes?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

sex on wheels. me want. :drool:



need i say more?  great ride.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love the look of the new max...looks great man


----------



## Maxima80 (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. If I ever save some $$, I'm thinking about the Stillen RSB, FSTB, and battery brace. Oh and more NISMO.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice looking max..got ne plans for it?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oh my
i think i just...
yep, i did

soooo pretty


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

ooooh man, I just LOVE maxima's


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

That car is the shit.. get some dubz on it and tint the windows.. damn


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Verrry Niiice! :thumbup:

I talked my uncle into getting one of those, his is tan though. Loving the DARE plate, they look great on black cars. I didn't know you could have it customized though or else I would've had mine done.


----------



## Maxima80 (Jun 21, 2004)

irontom said:


> Verrry Niiice! :thumbup:
> 
> I talked my uncle into getting one of those, his is tan though. Loving the DARE plate, they look great on black cars. I didn't know you could have it customized though or else I would've had mine done.


thanks, Wasn't customized. I was surprised it ended with V6 and happy. Has 2 #'s before it I erase for online pics. Hey, I was just in Philly today for a mini meet. there were 12 of us. Had a lot of fun.


----------



## Maxima80 (Jun 21, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> That car is the shit.. get some dubz on it and tint the windows.. damn


don't know about dubz, happy with the 18's. maybe 19's one day. 20 would be too rough for me. then I'd have to lower her too. I'd love tint, but for me it would have to be the same all around (except windshield of course). But the cops around here have nothing better to do than ticket for tint and clear turns.


----------

